

Ask HN: Any YC companies running on Drupal? - abbasmehdi

If yes, which ones are they?
======
japanesejay
Keep in mind that peter's article was from 2006. Drupal has continued to grow
and it provides a lot of out of the box functionality. I think there are a lot
of alternatives as Vuong has mentioned, including doing it yourself. But why
not use out of the box functionality and install modules that the community
has already contributed? There are ways to extend existing functionality as
well.

It really depends on what you're trying to accomplish too. I've helped
customize Drupal for a lot of applications, such as using it as a data
aggregation server thats paired with a mobile app, video broadcast platform
and yes even a groupon-esque site as well.

If you dont mind sharing what you're trying to build, I think there are a lot
of people here who can chime in on your architecture/approach.

------
ddorian43
Don't know about any YC but subhublite,acquia gardens etc do it by building a
distribution(with features usually) and using aegir+ubercart for saas. Check
drupal gardens, subhublite, officemedium, (some wedding website saas whose
name i don't remember). Basically: Open Atrium + Aegir + Ubercart = Basecamp
Clone

Check : <http://drupal.org/node/993166> (Pagabuild Case Study)

------
petervandijck
Probably not.

I still don't think Drupal is a good idea for almost all startups.
[http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2006/12/09/3382/drupal...](http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2006/12/09/3382/drupal-
considered-dangerous-for-startups)

An exception may be something like Groupon: something with a very simple,
generic web presence. And even then.

------
VuongN
I think most (PHP) web startups tend to use frameworks (CakePHP, Codeigniter,
Zend etc.) rather than CMS. Believe me, the trouble of hacking up a CMS to do
what you want is more than just build stuff from scratch with a framework.

